# Gettysburg



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Heading to Gettysburg this Memorial Day weekend for a soccer Tourney. Does anyone have a good 35-50 mile route they use up there? More climbs the better...... Also, any roads to avoid.... Thanks...


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

CWC Civil War Century at Bikely.com

http://www.civilwarcentury.com/images/CWC_Practice.pdf

Home


----------

